# Cowboy Action Shooting????



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone on her do it? If so what would you reccomend for a handgun? I've heard different things about caliber and such also. In one I read all it has to be is a single action and no caliber restrictions and another I read it has to be s/a and in 45 LC. Can is have an adjustable rear sight? Thanks


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Go to the Single Action Shooters Society web site for info. I am thinking about doing cowboy action also. It has to be single action and a caliber that was around in the 1800s. The website shows a couple different catagories for competing. Some contests have modern sights, some require fixed sights, and some are black powder. I went to yahoo and searched for single action and then cowboy action. I found a club not too far away. Check it out!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks you, I am going to start doing the mounted shooting, so I found a club close to home and I went to the association that that club is with and found the rules. Now I gotta buy a pair of 45s.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The best hand gun the ruger vaquero or how ever it is spelled. Most of the guys I have talked to all shoot 38S&W as it is far cheaper to shoot than a 45LC. 
I am shooting a Uberty in 45LC I am happy with it but it does not appear to be as strong as the ruger guns I have shot. I would not run a full pressure round in my gun but their guns look like they would take it.

SASS is a great place to start

The Bismarck Mandan Rifle pistol Association has a lot of shoots. If memory servs I think Wednesday or Thursday nights are theirs for practice.

There are no steroids in baseball. Just players Chuck Norris has breathed on.


----------

